# boa morph help needed



## tasha2849 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi. I have a few boas. 

I'm confused about how you get the different morphs. 

What I'm wondering is, if in 4 years time I decide to breed my female sunglow(sharp strain I was told by the breeder) and my jungle parahet boy, what would they produce? I would really appreciate any help


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

This is a three gene pair problem.

Female Sharp sunglow:
gene pair 1 -- two normal genes
gene pair 2 -- a hypo gene and a normal gene
gene pair 3 -- two Sharp albino genes

Male jungle parahet:
gene pair 1 -- a jungle gene and a normal gene
gene pair 2 -- two normal genes
gene pair 3 -- One of the three following gene pairs. Two normal genes. Or a normal gene and a Sharp albino gene. Or a normal gene and a boawoman hypo (AKA Sharon Moore caramel) gene.

Focussing on gene pairs 1 and 2 produces the 4 following possibilities:
1/4 (25%) normal
1/4 (25%) jungle
1/4 (25%) hypo
1/4 (25%) jungle hypo

Focussing on gene pair 3 produces the following possibilities:
2 Sharp albino genes x (= mated to) 2 normal genes -->
1/1 (100%) normal looking het Sharp albino
or
2 Sharp albino genes x normal and Sharp albino genes -->
1/2 (50%) normal and Sharp albino genes (AKA normal looking het Sharp albino)
1/2 (50%) 2 Sharp albino genes (AKA Sharp albino)
or
2 Sharp albino genes x normal and boawoman hypo genes -->
1/2 (50%) normal and Sharp albino genes (AKA normal looking het Sharp albino albino)
1/2 (50%) a Sharp albino and a boawoman hypo gene (AKA paradigm)

To get all the possibilities, every result from each of the gene pair 3 possibilities is paired with each of the gene pair 1 and 2 results.

Male has 2 normal genes in gene pair 3
1/4 normal looking het Sharp albino 
1/4 jungle het Sharp albino 
1/4 hypo het Sharp albino 
1/4 jungle hypo het Sharp albino 
(Fractions are the expected results. Actual results may vary from the expected simply through the luck of the draw.)
or 
Male has a normal gene and a Sharp albino gene in gene pair 3
1/8 normal looking het Sharp albino 
1/8 Sharp albino 
1/8 jungle het Sharp albino 
1/8 jungle Sharp albino 
1/8 hypo het Sharp albino 
1/8 hypo Sharp albino 
1/8 jungle hypo het Sharp albino 
1/8 jungle hypo Sharp albino 
or
Male has a normal gene and a boawoman hypo gene in gene pair 3
1/8 normal looking het Sharp albino 
1/8 paradigm
1/8 jungle het Sharp albino 
1/8 jungle paradigm
1/8 hypo het Sharp albino 
1/8 hypo paradigm
1/8 jungle hypo het Sharp albino 
1/8 jungle hypo paradigm

Clear as mud?


----------



## tasha2849 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

